# safe to take fish antibiotics?



## llacf2 (Jan 16, 2012)

I seen a tv show that said that pepole can go to the pet shop and get fish antibiotics and use it . Has anybody ever heard that,I just thought it was interesting ..


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

I wouldnt do it, maybe it will help us grow gills for the next evolution..


----------



## BOGIA (Oct 7, 2007)

Let us know how it turns out for you.


----------



## wanabe fishing (Sep 28, 2007)

Rotflmao.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

llacf2 said:


> I seen a tv show that said that pepole can go to the pet shop and get fish antibiotics and use it . Has anybody ever heard that,I just thought it was interesting ..


Please tell me you aren't serious.:no:


----------



## PurpleNGold (Mar 15, 2011)

Lol, don't believe everything you see on TV.


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Unless you have fin rot I can only imagine your liver is going to kick your azzzzzzzzzzzzz........... And how many fists fulls would be required to get an effective dose from the size of a pet fish to potentially a 200 pound man.......
If you have no insurance and you have something bad enough to require antibiotics, just take a day off, show up at Baptist emergency room, and tell the lady, "No habla englezzzzz".


----------



## Kevdog540 (Aug 7, 2008)

I saw that on Doomsday Preppers last night. They said it has the same "active ingredients" as the antibiotics humans take. The "preppers" stock up on these because they can just pick them up at the pet store. If I thought I was going to die and only had access to fish antibiotics, sure I would give it a try.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*It contains the same antibiotic as the human version and when the Pharm companies found out about the use of the pet version they changed the packaging to a powder instead of a capsule. You can still buy the pills online but not in the pet stores. The dose is similar to human in the pill form as it is meant to be disolved in the fish tank not ingested so it is strong enough.*

*Tetracycline*, is used to treat bacterial infections, including pneumonia and other respiratory tract infections; acne; infections of skin, genital and urinary systems; and the infection that causes stomach ulcers (Helicobacter pylori).


----------



## llacf2 (Jan 16, 2012)

I guess if u had nothing else and had to take it, its better than nothing to lol


----------



## llacf2 (Jan 16, 2012)

Better than nothing I guess lol


----------



## lagoon10 (Mar 28, 2012)

Sounds fishy to me...(I couldn't resist) I checked a few of them out and everywhere on the website I looked at had clearly marked " for fish use only, not for human consumption"

http://www.fishmoxfishflex.com/index.php/fish-antibiotics.html


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

lagoon10 said:


> Sounds fishy to me...(I couldn't resist) I checked a few of them out and everywhere on the website I looked at had clearly marked " for fish use only, not for human consumption"
> 
> http://www.fishmoxfishflex.com/index.php/fish-antibiotics.html


well, its not like they would say, "for fish use only, unless you are a crafty human who wants to save money and buy this similar product to avoid having to pay a doctor to see and prescribe you then pay again, especially if you dont have insurance, while some pharmaceutical tycoon gases up his private jet with your money" lol...

really though, there are a lot of similarities between veterinary meds and human meds. if it came down to it, im taking nemo's meds


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

I noticed that the vet antibiotic looked like the one that the dermatologist gave me and when I compared they were the same. Other than the amounts there probably isn't much difference. Amoxicillin is amoxicillin in whatever form.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Actually there is truth to this. Not too long ago pet shops sold penicillin and other antibiotics.


----------



## JoeKing (Apr 1, 2011)

I'd be carefull. I took some of my dogs medicine and about scratched my ear off using my left foot!


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

do they have some that can make me grow some gills


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

They had a sitcom According to Jim with an episode where he bought his wife some fish biotics because he let their insurance lapse. She was ok but when he tried to take them his mouth puckered up like a goldfish. :thumbup:


----------



## llacf2 (Jan 16, 2012)

If anyone is interested the episode of (Doomsday preppers) that I seen this info is on ...


----------



## CootCommander (Aug 24, 2008)

If you've watched that show taking fish antibiotics is the least of their worries.

I wonder if the make fish psych meds???


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Do you normally believe everything you see on TV?





llacf2 said:


> I seen a tv show that said that pepole can go to the pet shop and get fish antibiotics and use it . Has anybody ever heard that,I just thought it was interesting ..


----------



## spb65 (Mar 15, 2008)

Had a Vet send me to a Human Pharmacy to pick up antibiotics for my dog once, can you imagine it the other way around.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

by and large, blood and guts is blood and guts, there are plenty of shall we say "universal" meds that come in all shapes and forms and labels and work on most anything with blood and guts. then there are bonafide, scientifically engineered, specialized drugs that are just the opposite.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

The problem with people self medicating themselves with antibiotics is that they may not know what they have or they don't know the correct dosing. There are some people that take them when they get a runny nose and that is just as bad as the ones not taking a full dose or trying to determine a full dose of fish sized bottles. It's people like this that are going to create a strain of bugs that are going to kill half the world. You won't be able to hide from these in your bugholes, missile silos, etc. If you need antibiotics, go to the doctor and take the entire regimen, don't guess about how much you need to take.


----------



## spb65 (Mar 15, 2008)

+ 2


----------



## stself1 (Jun 24, 2012)

So after a very small amount of research I did find out that fish antibiotics are pretty much the same as what you get from the pharmacy. Can anyone verify this? Seems like something good to have for a emergency medical kit. Lots of people seem to be selling this stuff. That many sick fish? Anyone know if this place is legit?

http://www.fishbioticspro.com/fish-antibiotics.html


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

MrFish said:


> The problem with people self medicating themselves with antibiotics is that they may not know what they have or they don't know the correct dosing. There are some people that take them when they get a runny nose and that is just as bad as the ones not taking a full dose or trying to determine a full dose of fish sized bottles. It's people like this that are going to create a strain of bugs that are going to kill half the world. You won't be able to hide from these in your bugholes, missile silos, etc. If you need antibiotics, go to the doctor and take the entire regimen, don't guess about how much you need to take.


What he said. :yes:


----------



## stself1 (Jun 24, 2012)

I'm with you on that. Our family tries to get over things without the need for meds. My mother-in-law and her family take meds all the time...and they stay chronically ill. Still, might be handy to keep some handy just in case


----------

